

Facebook's data center costs are now $50M/yr to lease almost 60,000 servers - thinkalone
http://www.allfacebook.com/data-center-50m-2010-09

======
dlsspy
They spend more than that on humans. From the ones I know, they seem to be
quite smart and good at getting computers to do the computing work while the
humans can think of better stuff for the computers to do.

------
barkingllama
That is not bad at _all_. Including support, our data center costs are ~2mil a
year for 60 LPARs spread across 2-3 frames.

